# Google- Diarrhea drug caused 'brain fog' - Youngstown Vindicator



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Diarrhea drug caused 'brain fog'**Youngstown Vindicator*I took Lomotil to control diarrhea from *irritable bowel syndrome* only when I went out for an event. At first, I thought my episodes of brain confusion were caused by senior moments. After reading your column, I realized I was taking an anticholinergic *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

